# *My 4 month collection*



## sel00187 (Aug 21, 2006)

Heres a pic of my collection of four months (hmmmmm thats when I joined Spektra...what a coincidence...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) anyhoo, im always adding to it so I'll post more pics when I can. (Its teeny weeny compared to a lot of people's on here, but I use it all and am proud of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )











*MASCARA / PREP AND PRIME THAT I FORGOT TO PHOTO*






*EDIT WITH NEW ITEMS BOUGHT ON 29TH AUG*


----------



## User34 (Aug 21, 2006)

ooh nice collection!


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 21, 2006)

great collection!

I need to get #187!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

that is a great collection for four months... <3 i'm jealous of your 187!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 21, 2006)

lol i think it needs a bath though


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

hehehe


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

great collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like the stuff


----------



## Kim. (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a really good collection, you've got all the basics.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 21, 2006)

hey thats a GREAT start.....


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 22, 2006)

every collection needs the basics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe oh i do love specktra <3


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow, congratulations! it's a very balanced collection


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree you made great choices, nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 22, 2006)

that's a very nice collection girlie! as long as you love your stuff, that's all that matters!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can anyone suggest anything that i should get in the future?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm Proud Of You...the Brushes Are A Great Early Investment.


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thats a really nice collection, and thats awesome you have so many brushes already- I still haven't gotten all the brushes I need yet lol


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweeeet! Very nice collection for only starting a few months ago. You've got most of the essentials, now on to lip products! Hehe.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Aug 23, 2006)

4 months old?
That is a very nice newborn collection!!!! I can only imagine what it is going to look like when full grown


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was wondering about lip products...but im not a very lip sorta girl :\ i tend to usually wear lip balm from lush


----------



## aerials (Aug 24, 2006)

I love all of the shades of eyeshadow you have... they're so pretty! Nice collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Awww cute!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 29, 2006)

Updated with new items


----------

